# للبيع قرطبه الشرقيه (( مخطط بن رحمة )) - صور



## مسوقة26 (31 يوليو 2011)

*الموقع : قرطبه الشرقيه (( مخطط بن رحمة )) *
*مخطط راقي جدا ومتوسط بين جامعة الاميرة نورة وجامعة الامام وشركة سابك *
*يقع المخطط بين شارع خالد بن الوليد وشارع الحسن بن الحسين *
*مكتمل الخدمات *
*السكان طبقات راقيه *
*الشارع : 15 جنوبي *
*المساحة : 360 متر مربع *
*المواصفات : فيلا درج داخلي وشقه داخل الفيلا (( ملحق للفيلا ))*
*ملاحق ارضية وملاحق علويه *
*المكونات *
*الدور الارضي *
*مكون من غرفة سائق خارجية بدورة مياه خاصه + مدخل سيارة + ملحق خارجي ( مشب ) + دورة مياه ومغسلة خارجية + مجلس رجال بدورة مياه خاصه لقسم الرجال + غرفة طعام + صالة مفتوحة واسعه جدا + مجلس نساء مفتوح على الصالة+ دورة مياه للنساء + مطبخ مفتوح على الصالة + مستودع واسع للمطبخ + غرفة خادمة .*
*الدور الاول *
*مكون من اربع غرف نوم (( منها غرفتان خاصه ماستر )) + صالة + بوفية يفتح على الصالة + غرفة غسيل تحت الدرج + 3 دورات مياه *
*الدور الثاني *
*مكون من غرفتان + بوفيه واسع + دورة مياه واسعه + سطح منسق وبالامكان اضافة غرف به*
*((( للتوضيح عدد غرف النوم بالفيلا ست غرف نوم ))) *
*البناء شخصي والضمانات شاملة على السباكة والكهرباء ويعد هذا العرض من افضل العروض المعلن عنها من حيث الجودة والمواصفات*​

*والان اترككم مع الصور*​ 
*




*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*السوم : مليون ومائه وخمسون الف ريال *
*1150000*​ 
*للمعاينة والتواصل الاتصال على *
*ابو جود 0599091010*
*ابو ياسر 0507505011*
*al .saif .600 @ hotmail.com*​ 
*



*​


----------

